# Adobe Premiere 6.5 help



## Athren (Apr 2, 2006)

hey guys, I'm having a problem with premiere that i've never had before... When i import a clip, then drag it down to the timeline... i don't get any audio or video in the monitor... it'll be there in the timeline, but when i try and play it, i get nothing... 

the clips i'm using are .avi format... when i preview the clip from the bin, it works fine... i've been using premiere for about 3-4 years, and i've never encountered anything like this... and i already tried to render everything while it was in the timeline and still nothing... 

hope you guys can help me out. thanks in advance.

-Athren


----------



## Athren (Apr 2, 2006)

[sorry for the double post]

OK, i figured out what was wrong and i figured i'd post the solution in case any of you guys have this problem as well...

premiere has a hard time handling some files, and it couldn't handle the .avi's i had\... the solution is to convert all the video clips your using into dvavi format instead... that's the preferred format i'm guessing, but after you convert your clipspremiere should then have no problem handling them... 

here's a guide that shows how to convert your clips: http://forum.videohelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=225047

another conversion program i recommend using is EO video... very usefull. hope you guys don't have the same problem, but if you do, i hope this helps! 

-Athren


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Athren,

Welcome to TSF, and thanks for posting the solution.

I was going to suggest using *GSpot* to find out more information about the avi codec, to see if it was compatible with Premiere..... but you'd already solved it by the time I got back online. :grin:


----------



## Athren (Apr 2, 2006)

i think i'll check that out too as an alternative... after i convert the episodes i'm using into dvavi they come out to about 5 gigs a pop, and i don't have enough space on my hard drive for the amount of episodes i'm wanting to convert. :sigh: so yeah, maybe i'll check that out too.


----------

